# State of the Texas Fishery Pod Cast



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dr. Mark Fisher gives us a brief overview of our coastal fisheries, Hurricane Harvey and the winter of 2018. Lots of excellent information is shared in this quick episode!

https://soundcloud.com/user-978708922/episode-22-status-of-the-fishery-with-dr-mark-fisher


----------

